# Broken Toe



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Its not unusual for broken toes to be amputated...especially dogs with active lifestyles...if toes dont heal well they can be painful.
Sounds like your vet feels it is best to let it heal, but if you find that the toe bothers her and she cant run like she used to...amputation can releive the nagging pain and make your running partner happy once again.

My inlaws have had two retired racing greyhounds...both came off the track with amputated toes....both were pain-free and ran like the wind!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sorry that I don't have any advice about broken toes, but I just wanted to say that wow your girl Settie is GORGEOUS... but I guess I'm probably biased  as I did a double take because she looks SOOO MUCH like my Oscar! Especially in the 2nd wet at the beach picture, and the last picture where she is asleep... wow! the exact same fur (all over the place LOL)! and her feet!! She is just beautiful


----------



## cathycolley (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I do have a friend who has been through the wringer for over 6 months with bad experiences starting with a broken toe.
Now don't worry...having said that, the main thing that was the initial problem, was not keeping the dog quiet enough while the spoon splint was in place.
This dog is NOT a Golden but is another really active, High powered breed...and what happened was, the spoon in the splint broke, and wound up piercing the tendon on the dogs' front leg.
After that the rest was a nightmare, and eventually they did have to amputate the toe, and the puncture from the spoon is still not healed.
Based on my friend's experience: the best advice I could humbly offer, is to keep your dog as quiet and calm as possible while the spoon splint is in place.
Make sure you get it checked at regular intervals.
If anything seems to be getting worse rather than better, get the dog in to the vet to have it re-assessed
I wish you the best.
If all goes well, you probably will NOT have to do the amputation....altho they do fine with an amputated toe, the spoon splint should do its job if you are careful.
Hope this helps.
I would be glad to share the rest of my friends' experience if you need more info,
Cathy C


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

PM Swampcollie. Diana has a SC pup that broke one of his toes. She doesn't post here anymore, but maybe SC can share the story. She did some field work with her boy, so he was pretty active. I know she posted about the issue on this forum a few years ago.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I once asked my handler about this issue and her response was, depending on how the dog was bearing its weight, that usually the best way to take care of a broken toe was "TNT" or tincture of time. But this should not substitute for vet advice or care--every situation needs to be looked at and assessed it seems. Good luck and hope everything goes well for Settie--she is just like the golden retriever standard says "in hard working condition" and I sure hope a lot of people not only look at her photo and admire it, but also admire her condition--pat yourself on the back for that, since I can't be there to shake your hand. Lovely condition, just lovely.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Best of luck with your golden. I have no advice to give you as I have never had a dog that has been through that. But you do have a beautiful golden. Hope she is better soon!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby is the same size and color of Settie and recently broke a toe. She healed very quickly with rest and is absolutely fine now. I am hoping the same for your girl!


----------



## flyboyzz1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thought I would give an update on poor Settie. She is doing pretty well but anytime she is in her cone (which is pretty much always), her spirits are awful. We have 3 weeks left with the splint and have been going to the vet every 5 days or so to change the bandage and have it looked at. She is not putting any pressure on the splint but I have a feeling that's because she doesn't like how it feels on her foot. You can touch her toe and it doesn't seem to bother her at all. She has got pretty darn good at getting around on 3 legs and if we let her, I bet she could run almost as fast as she did before! She pretty much lays around all day and I have a feeling she thinks we are just being mean to her!!! Good lord this stinks!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh there is nothing worse then trying to keep an active pup quiet!! :no:

Darby had pano in his front legs and needed "bed rest" for 6 weeks followed by another four. He is fine now so as hard as it gets and as many "you don't love me anymore" looks you may get - it it worth the time.

Scully (MIL's golden) broke a toe on her front foot about a year ago. She had a splint for quite awhile and is fine now. Of course she is an older dog and no where as active but she is walking and plays with my two just like a pup when they are together. I am sure Settie will be fine. Good-luck!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Finny, my Newfoundland broke a toe last fall. Our vet said there wasn't much she could do and gave him some anti-inflammatories and pain meds. He was fine in a few weeks. Now you would never know he broke his toe. Good luck to your poor girl. I could never keep my GR Daisy in a cone, she was just sooooo pitiful.


----------



## flyboyzz1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well we got the splint off last week and other than a few pressure sores she had, it looked like life was returning back to normal. We had to keep the cone on so she didn't go to town licking.

We went to the vet today to have the final xrays. She is walking fine and is happy again. Xrays came back showing that the bone has not healed one bit. NOTHING. They gave us 3 options:

1) Amputate the toe
2) Laser surgery to fuse the bone
3) Insert pins 

The doctor said the best outcome would be probably the amputation. Hoping some of you might have some advice.

THIS SUCKS!!


----------



## flyboyzz1 (Mar 30, 2009)

We dropped Settie off this morning to have her toe removed. I really am looking forward to seeing her run and play again!! Please keep her in your thoughts today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry she is having to have her toe removed but it sounds like alot of dogs have had their toes taken off and it hasnt affected them at all. But I know you will be worried about her until she is home. One thing you might do is at Petco they have a blowup collar that might be easier on her.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a beautiful dog Settie is! 

Sorry to hear about the broken toe and the upcoming amputation. I wish you both the best and a speedy recovery for your girl.

So glad you decided to join and post. Please update us on Settie's recovery.


----------



## flyboyzz1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright all! The vet took some more xrays at different angles this morning and felt they better send them off to a specialist to make sure we actually need to proceed. I am a bit relieved because she is acting very normal, not limping, and is HAPPY! 

This makes me feel even more confident that our vet has Settie's best interest and toe in mind. Even better, more xrays and lab work with no charge! 

I get to take Settie home with 10 toes!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

That is great news. We're hoping that everything comes back with good news and Settie gets to keep her toe.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am glad your vet is sending new x rays to a specialist. It sounds like something my vet would do. I mean if it doesn't hurt it must have healed in some way. Crossing my fingers for you and Settie.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

our girl broke one of her toes in 2 places about 4 years ago during a spill on some ice (please ignore the extremely furry carpet!). It never healed properly and will always be crooked but she's suffered no ill effects from it. Glad to hear they're rethinking amputation if she's not having any difficulties with it. She's a beautiful girl


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoping for good news from Settie's x-rays. I've never had a dog break a toe, but have had my own experience with a broken big toe that never healed right, and 20 years later it still causes me issues.

so glad to hear that your vet is so caring and deligent, must give you confidence that the best will be done for Settie.

She is abosolutely gorgeous, and I hope she gets back to her active life soon.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad your dear one is not in pain and that your vet is actively looking at all options...sounds like a caring vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Settie*

So sad this happened to Settie, but there's lots of good advice here and your vet sounds like a good one.

I didn't realize that a toe can be amputated and it isn't missed-good to know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> So sad this happened to Settie, but there's lots of good advice here and your vet sounds like a good one.
> 
> I didn't realize that a toe can be amputated and it isn't missed-good to know.


*DID YOU SEE LIBERTYME'S POST?
Its not unusual for broken toes to be amputated...especially dogs with active lifestyles...if toes dont heal well they can be painful.
Sounds like your vet feels it is best to let it heal, but if you find that the toe bothers her and she cant run like she used to...amputation can releive the nagging pain and make your running partner happy once again.

My inlaws have had two retired racing greyhounds...both came off the track with amputated toes....both were pain-free and ran like the wind! 
__________________*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that the vet is rethinking the amputation and sending the xrays to a specialist. Hope they dont need to do any surgery on her. Good luck!!!


----------



## flyboyzz1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Settie is back to normal! Shes running, swimming, and smiling with all toes still intact. She doesn't show any pain and has more energy than ever. Just got back from a week vacation in Western MI. Settie was the first awake and last to go to sleep.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear she is back to 100%. Especially in the summertime. Don't want your girl to miss any of the summer fun.


----------



## chelseyface (Dec 19, 2010)

flyboyzz1 said:


> Settie is back to normal! Shes running, swimming, and smiling with all toes still intact. She doesn't show any pain and has more energy than ever. Just got back from a week vacation in Western MI. Settie was the first awake and last to go to sleep.


If you are still on here - wondering what happened? Did she just heal - did you get another opinion from a Vet - My dog broke her toe - back foot - just hoping she will heal - Xray next week.


----------

